# Found baby chick HELP!



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today I was outside and found about a 1- 2 week old chick just starting to get fearthers but I don't know how to keep it warm and what to feed it I don't have any feed produce or anything, what do I do?!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind of chick? if you do not have a heating pad, rice in a sock tied at the end and put in the microwave for a few seconds can work in a pinch..just reheat when needed..even through the night. If we know what kind of chick you have then we can tell you what it eats.. hopefully. but it needs to be warm first.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a heating pad and I warm a towel about every 20 minutes, I honestly don't know what kind of bird it it because I found it outside yesterday (it was raining and thundering) and the nest had fell down. I think it's probley a baby dove around a week old and it dosnet look to active :/


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I think you know already the link. After it's warmed up, hydrate him (sugar and salt lukewarm water):
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
Can you post a pic? Do you think it's old enough to feed it defrosted peas?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

No I don't think it's old enough to eat pea's but I'll post a pic right now, whats lukewarm water?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

this is it now and it keeps hanging it's head


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Hanging his head it's sign of weakness..I don't think it's an imjury at the neck.
Did you hydrate him? Look like a morning dove.

Do you have any Kaytee exact and have him eat from the bottle? Doesn't look old enogh to pop defrosted peas. but you can try. Hydrate him with a dropper. Drip by drip on the side of the beak. Make sure he doesn't aspirate the water..Give him time to swallow


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah, Ive already down that and I gave him some little drops of water and he is drinking, what should I give him to eat? he is pooping normally though


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Go to the pet store, and buy a product called Kaytee Exact. If you can't find that, look for any kind of hand rearing formula for baby birds. Or, ask your dad if he has any of this stuff -- I know from your other thread that your dad has pigeons. 

You'll need a medication syringe, or even a baby bottle, to feed him. 

He's a cute little thing -- I hope he makes it!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah, I'll ask my dad to take me I had a little check and his very still lying down and his barley breathing  I hope he makes it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He's fully feathered and so I think he is old enough to feed the defrosted peas. I never feed peas until the bird is feathered or mostly feathered. By this age, the mom and dad are feeding a chunkier formula. You just must make sure the baby is getting enough calcium. You can buy powdered calcium and sprinkle a pinch on the peas before you feed him. You will need to feed enough so his crop is full and not feed again until the crop is empty.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't be sure of what type of bird it is that you have which is a bit frustrating .......There is a product called *Passwell Hand Rearing Food* it has 3 baby parrots on the front of the box and can be found at most fodder stores and some pet shops .......the preparation chart on the back will tell you exactly how to prepare and make it up . I am in agreeance with Charis that it might just be old enough to try defrosted peas .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My biggest concern is always, if someone isn't familiar with hand feeding formula, they will accidentally aspirate the baby.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I see your point on that, Charis.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> My biggest concern is always, if someone isn't familiar with hand feeding formula, they will accidentally aspirate the baby.


........and you are exactly right Charis.......there is a good chance this little one might accept some from a spoon - either way I hope it makes it !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

whytwings said:


> ........and you are exactly right Charis.......there is a good chance this little one might accept some from a spoon - *either way I hope it makes it !*


I hope so too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Or maybe it would take it from a cut off syringe with a piece of self sticking bandage over the end, and held on with a rubberband with a slit cut in it.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That's the method I was going to suggest for syringe feeding, the syringe with the bandage over the end.  A baby nipple can work, too, but either way, the bird is sucking the formula up on its own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

minimonkey said:


> That's the method I was going to suggest for syringe feeding, actually --


Yes, it's the easiest way. And a lot safer. Should work with one as young as this.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's still asleep and it seems sick but it is eating and drinking but I'm giving it small amounts, I'm scared if it won't make it though because I have school tomarrow and my dads at work and my mum and brothers don't no much about birds. It's quite warm now but is still very weak with it's head is on the floor and it can open it's eyes but they aint open anymore, when I found it the nest was on the floor and no sign of the parents and is was raining and thundering.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

And I am also using a eye dropper to hydrate it's mouth and feeding it with a syringe but it dosent seem excited about food...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you don't get enough food into him, and keep him warm, he will get weaker. How much is he eating?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcAkcstPFJo


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

his eating like a quarter of the syringe it's really hard to get the food down because his always moving his head to the side but has no food in the stomach after I feed them he does though, his still very week I would've given him to one of my birds but he could be sick or something


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you try to feed him like in the video that Dima posted? That way is easy and pretty safe.
It's important to get enough into him.Then wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. But for the crop to work properly, he needs to be kept very warm. Heating pad set on LOW.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm feeding him mashed up pea's, I've got a heat pad under him and some towels around him, but his starting to shiver and he is shaking a lot and he won't open his eyes, could he be sick?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

He could be sick, yes -- but if he's malnourished, he will also be shivering and keeping his eyes closed. I'd really suggest trying the syringe feeding method that is shown in that video -- that's how I feed babies, and it works well. 

Great video, Dima --- thanks for posting it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you keeping him?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sorry, but i see this one going down the hill due to starvation first. 
Regardless the baby may have some illness; it's critical for it not to starve.

Did you buy Kaytee EXACT? You can try cat food/dog food soaked in water overnight. 
Do you know that the food you're giving should not be cold....

I hope you have him in the house with you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> *I am sorry, but i see this one going down the hill due to starvation first. *
> Regardless the baby may have some illness; it's critical for it not to starve.
> 
> Did you buy Kaytee EXACT? You can try cat food/dog food soaked in water overnight.
> ...




Sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I did have him in house with me and I bought the things people told me to get, but yesterday sadly he didn't make it through the night I did try giving him cat and dog food with water but he didn't eat that and ended up sort of throwing it up. At least now he will be able to fly freely...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that it didn't make it  Maybe you can ask your dad to teach you how to hand feed babies in case this ever happens again. Thank you for trying to save it.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, my dad has never hand fed babies before though  my grandma has some parrots so I can ask her she's the one that taught me when I found the little bird and he did do well he ate his food but it was really cold because of the thunderstorms even inside our house


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you feed a baby, he needs to be kept warm, like on a heating pad set on low, or he will not be able to digest the food, and can die.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

he was warm but and we heated up a heat pad and put it under him and put towels around him but nothing would keep him warm enough, it was very very cold when I found him in the thunderstorm.


----------

